
Can openssh ignore login notifications by specific IP address? - modinfo
I have a dynamic ip address, so I wrote a small script to get my current ip from home to the server, so the current ip is in a text file, can ssh server read this address from the file and ignore notifications for this address?
======
joefarish
You are probably better off asking this on a site like serverfault.com or
stackoverflow.com.

